# Im Having A Go @ Breeding Waxworms & Mealworms.



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

At The MO:
Mealworms i got some adults already turning into the aliens i got about 30+ aliens they starting to go brown once they turn into beetles im goign to put them in my empty fish tank and have weetabix as beding and feeding fresh dog biscuits and greens. ill keep you up dated once they turn and if they work out.

Waxworms: 
i started this today i got some good websites but i followed this one...Breeding Waxworms 
i follow how to do that i got some waxworms in cacoons and about 30+ alive and eatting so ill keep you up dated i hope this week ill also get pictures when i got time.

i have bred crickets and having a go soon when im back from hoildays.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

Waxworm Update:
ive notice this morning more waxworms are into cocoons so thats a good sign.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Good luck; I followed the same website & so far after 6 or maybe 7 weeks from the moths emerging, I have nothing ! lol. :whistling2:

I had about 50 moths in 2 containers, so 100 total = NOTHING !

empty cocoons & dead moths with uneaten honey & weetabix mixture.....

I'll give it another couple of weeks & I think I'll call it a failure.

:censor:


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i wouldnt give up try another website it take a long time over a month it sed, just wait for that for anoth 2+weeks and start a new one did u get the mix right?

Update on mealworms i got my 1st beetle so i should have more tonight and 2morrow.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Had a look in the containers today & loads of little white worms inside. They're down the sides of the substrate rather than on top. They've prob been there a whil as I've been looking on top of the food substrate, it was by accident I noticed them. At least I know it's worked lol. 

:2thumb:


----------



## gavlp20 (Feb 18, 2008)

I breed wax worms myself it is so easy i but 20-30 waxworms in one batch and end up with about 1000-3000 worms in about 2-3 months make sure you but lots of bixandhoney in cause they munch it
gav


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

if the aliens are turning brown there dead


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

not nessecarily, they turn abit darker before they hatch, then hatch, and go black, but sometimes they go dark brown, which means they are "brown bread"


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

I have successfully bred both mealworms and waxworms, but it was too much like hard work.

With the mealworms, i had loads of beetles, loads of eggs, loads of babies - About 6 week later the mealworms were still only about 7mm long... they grow soooooooo slowly, you need to be breeding HUGE amounts and have several tubs at different stages to have a decent supply.

With the waxworms, i had loads of moths, loads of eggs, loads of babies - I had so many babies i didn't know what to do with them all and they didn't all hatch at once so i had large worms mixed with pin point worms, but needed to change the substrate - moths were flying everywhere and you can't separate the small worms out, but they need new substrate so they all start dying...

Unless you have walls full of vivs and can do it on a large scale... i'd suggest not bothering. I'd rather pay the £5 every couple of week.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

So when the tiny babies appear, how long until they are big enough to use as food ?


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

well i got loads of black meal worms beetles now and they all running around every night, i got 3 waxworm moths so far but i havnt notice eggs yet i think its too early.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i got alot of beetles now and i have seen them breeding 
i also got waxmoths but dont know about them.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

ive been having ago at breeding earthworms and mealworms currently have some beetles but no babies as of yet ok i have a question mealworm aliens in with the worms or in with the beetles where eva i put them i seem to have alot of deaths


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Keep the aliens seperate as they can sometimes get eaten


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i found is easyer is once the mealworms turn into aliens i put them in a tub on they own and once they turned into beetles i put them in a tub with weetabix.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i got loads of baby waxworms ans mealworms


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

How long did it take from getting the moths to getting baby wax worms?


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmm, breeding waxies, tried twice and failed twice:bash:


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

Juzza12 said:


> How long did it take from getting the moths to getting baby wax worms?


i think it was 4 weeks - 5 weeks.
same with the mealworms


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

Ben.M said:


> Hmm, breeding waxies, tried twice and failed twice:bash:


if u copy the care sheet that i used it do work and leave it in a dark warm place it reallys works i seen about 41 tiny babies waxie thats around the outside not in the middle.


----------



## Emma Gecko (Apr 13, 2008)

I've tried breeding waxworms but i've had 4 moths and they have all died quickly. I keep them in a cupboard under my vivs which is dark do you think a better place would be the airing cupboard?


----------



## reptilefoodstore.co.uk (Apr 7, 2010)

*waxworm size*

Hi i have tried breeding waxworms but find that they are not very big when they start to pupate and was wondering if you could tell me why they are so small 
Thanks
Nic





gavlp20 said:


> I breed wax worms myself it is so easy i but 20-30 waxworms in one batch and end up with about 1000-3000 worms in about 2-3 months make sure you but lots of bixandhoney in cause they munch it
> gav


----------

